# Soviet Aircraft Clock



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

hey guys, here is my latest clock - a soviet aircraft clock.

i have been looking for one of these for a few years but didnt want to pay too much and wanted a original used one - or at least one that Looks original and used.

anyone know how to date these? - have not taken it apart yet - but after a week of fine tuning its only loosing about 2 mins a week so just need to get that last little turn on the timing screw to get it bob on. - the hour timer and the seconds timer are in full working order and apart from some heavy scratching, paint wear and dust / grime the face, hands and glass are in perfect condition.

sorry for the rubbish photos, i will take some good ones later.


----------



## Themonty73 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi edb1984,

Very nice.


----------

